

 Will Google release Google branded phone this year? - 22alaska22
http://www.blubet.com/bet/Will_Google_release_Google_branded_phone_this_year
Google and Samsung are rumored to be building the phone, codenamed "Switch," Simeonov says and his posting includes what he claims is a leaked photo of the device.I say Google is just helping Samsung with Samsung product and they won't be labeled Google. What do you guys think?

======
22alaska22
Google and Samsung are rumored to be building the phone, codenamed "Switch,"
Simeonov says and his posting includes what he claims is a leaked photo of the
device.

